# Snowball Back At The Doctor Tonight



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, we ended up having to take Snowball back to the doctor tonight. Again, he stopped his BM's and didn't eat all day long. So, the vet wanted us to bring him in this evening.

Snowball's vet, Dr. Krisi, is on vacation until next week, so another doctor followed up tonight.

Another X-ray was taken. It showed that his bowels were blocked. (if interested, you can check my other thread for details as to what has been happening over the two weeks or so) So, Snowball was given an enema. Bless the staff's heart, they took him for a walk to get things going. Which he did.

Snowball also had a fever of 104. And, the anal glands show the beginning of an infection ... even though he has been on two antibiotics.

He was also given an injection to make sure he is hydrated again, too.

I won't go into any more detail now ... but, he did come home and ate a little boiled chicken breast and plain pumpkin. (we were told not to give him more than a TBSP of it tonight)

The vet will check in with us tomorrow. (Wednesday)

Also, you won't believe this ... but, the serial killer the F.B.I. and police are trying to track down who has killed and attacked people in Michigan, Ohio, and now Virginia ... attacked someone right outside out vet's office in Leesburg on Friday night. So, everyone was being escorted out to their cars.

So, with that, I am just grateful that we are home with Snowball ... with the house alarm on.

Please continue prayers for Snowball. This whole thing is beginning to make me worried all over again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - I can't believe Snowball's ill again. :smcry: I'm so sorry you, Snowball and your DH are going thru all of this. Even tho your regular vet isn't there it sounds like this one took good care of Snowball and I'm happy the enema worked. So did he/she say anything about why the bowels were blocked? Did they think the 104 fever was from the anal gland infection? Hard to believe while he's on all those antibiotics. And I can't believe about the serial killer. Was that the one who was an escapee (thought that was out west)? Or is this someone else in your area? Sending lots of prayers for Snowball and hoping you can get some rest tonight.:grouphug: I just hope that they get to the bottom of this. It's a lot for all of you to go thru.:hugging:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh your post makes me shiver as I sit here alone tonight. Hunter has the blockage problem quite a bit (we have the gross xrays to prove it). Its not easy to deal with because they do feel crummy and are so unlike themselves until you can figure it out. Hunter's solution was a little bit of medicine every few days to help him poo and to monitor his water intake and also praise him for pooing! I hope Snowball's answer is as un-invasive as possible!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Marie, my goodness you've had alot on your plate, poor Snowball, I hope they find out what's causing his problems. I'll be praying for him and you. Make sure you get your rest ok


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie keeping Snowball in my prayers.rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'm so sorry Snowball is having more problems. Its so stressful when they're sick. I hope they find out what's wrong and get it fixed. We can't have that little guy sick. Please keep us updated.
Hugs and prayer

:grouphug:


:w00t: Serial killer? Ohio? Where in Ohio :w00t:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh I sue hope Snowbabll is better soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way. Feel better, Snowball!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh no your poor little fluff. I hope he gets well super quick and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie - I can't believe Snowball's ill again. :smcry: I'm so sorry you, Snowball and your DH are going thru all of this. Even tho your regular vet isn't there it sounds like this one took good care of Snowball and I'm happy the enema worked. So did he/she say anything about why the bowels were blocked? Did they think the 104 fever was from the anal gland infection? Hard to believe while he's on all those antibiotics. And I can't believe about the serial killer. Was that the one who was an escapee (thought that was out west)? Or is this someone else in your area? Sending lots of prayers for Snowball and hoping you can get some rest tonight.:grouphug: I just hope that they get to the bottom of this. It's a lot for all of you to go thru.:hugging:


Thank you, Sue. :tender:

I asked what might be the cause of the blocked bowels. The doctor said it is very possible that the pro-mobility med, Metoclopramide, could be the cause. Although it helps things move along through the small intestines ... it doesn't really help with the colon, so it can exacerbate a problem with the colon. So, his dosage for that is being reduced.

As for the fever ... she said that the combination of it being such a hot night, along with him being stressed by the exams, can be cause for his temperature to be higher. I noticed when we brought him home that he didn't feel so warn, so, hopefully, that was a big part of the temperature rise. I had questioned, too, since he has been on two antibiotics for going on two weeks now, how he could have an infection. Actually, he doesn't have a bad anal gland infection yet ... if I understood her correctly, his anal glands were really full and had a creamy like substance, that can be the start of an infection. I could be wrong with how she explained this part ... but, when she calls us tomorrow, I will ask her about this again. I am concerned because his anal glands were checked just two weeks ago.

As for the serial killer ... here are links to our local paper and The Wall Street Journal. Chris Jones, by the way, is a personal friend of ours. He is one of the detectives in Leesburg working on the case. 

Leesburg Today - The Journal of Loudoun County - Serial Stabber Causing Alarm In Leesburg

Hunt for Serial Killer Intensifies as Attacks Rise - WSJ.com


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh your post makes me shiver as I sit here alone tonight. Hunter has the blockage problem quite a bit (we have the gross xrays to prove it). Its not easy to deal with because they do feel crummy and are so unlike themselves until you can figure it out. Hunter's solution was a little bit of medicine every few days to help him poo and to monitor his water intake and also praise him for pooing! I hope Snowball's answer is as un-invasive as possible!


Oh, no, Erin ... precious Hunter experiences this, too. Do you know what causes it? It sounds as though Hunter has had several x-rays? I've been wondering how many x-rays are safe. 

What kind of medicine helps Hunter?w 

I monitor Snowball's water intake. But, I wonder how a dog can be encouraged to drink more water if needed.

As for poos ... every time Snowball poos, sick or not, he gets praised. You should hear us here ... even when things are normal. :HistericalSmiley: Keep in mind that being retired, it's easier to keep an eye on him ... at least for me, anyway.

I am so in tune to when Snowball is not feeling quite right ... I think all the mommies on Sm are the same way. An hour or so before calling the doctor, I noticed that Snowball wanted to cuddle full-time. But, every time I would pick him up, he would settle down and cuddle for a minute, and then start getting restless and let out a little sigh or make a little sound ... I just knew something was bothering him. So, my gut feeling told me to call the vet. Thank goodness, I did. Honestly, I didn't think they would find anything on the x-ray ... because too weeks ago the x-ray was fine. And, Snowball has been giving some great poo's in-between the few off days ... so, I couldn't imagine any blockage. 

Erin, thank you for sharing your experience with Hunter and this problem. And, please give Hunter some hugs from Auntie Marie. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh no Marie, my goodness you've had alot on your plate, poor Snowball, I hope they find out what's causing his problems. I'll be praying for him and you. Make sure you get your rest ok


Thank you, Paula. :tender:

I am going to take your advice and get some rest. I am soooo tired. And, I know Snowball will rest well. I felt so bad because we were instructed to offer him only one TBSPN each of plain boiled chicken and pumpkin tonight. He ate it all ... and, wanted more. Gosh, that was difficult to explain to him that we would have to wait until the morning to eat more. I couldn't even eat my dinner in front of him. So, I will get some sleep and then the morning will be here ... and, he and I can eat again. I am grateful that his appetite was back tonight.

Thank you for your prayers, Paula. 

Hugs and love to you, sweet lady. :wub:

I'll respond to more posts tomorrow. I'm sorry for not replying to other threads today.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no Marie! Poor Snowball. That's a crappy problem (pun inteneded) for a little guy! Do you think it could be like IBS? That can also cause constipation for some, but I don't even know if dogs can get that. But I do know all about the poo poo cheering section! We do that here too! I think the neighbors think we are nuts!
:cheer:
And for heavens sake, a SERIAL KILLER!!! This is like an episode of Law and Order of something!! BE CAREFUL for heavens sake! Lock the doors!!

Keep us posted on Snowballs situation. Hopefully you can get it under control like Erin and Hunter! 
Hugs!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Sue. :tender:
> 
> I asked what might be the cause of the blocked bowels. The doctor said it is very possible that the pro-mobility med, Metoclopramide, could be the cause. Although it helps things move along through the small intestines ... it doesn't really help with the colon, so it can exacerbate a problem with the colon. So, his dosage for that is being reduced.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad they have a handle on the cause now so sweet Snowball will be ok.
Yeah,the serial killer in in the Toledo too. Scary since that's only 45 minutes from me...I live in the county side where no one nearby to hear you scream..guess it's time to pack some heat... I have 5 "bark alarms " in the house and 2 more dogs in my studio,temporary dog sitting for my step son's german shepherd and rottweiller...so if anyone comes near,I'll know it...I hope...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have lots of crazies in Toledo,first the McNugget attacker ,she made the national news and now a serial killer.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about poor little Snowball  sounds like you have had a tough time of it. I wonder if his glands hurt from infection when he goes, so he tries less too. 

Serial killers tooo. You are having lots going on....


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh I hope Snowball is okay, my thoughts go out to you and your family. Thank goodness for a womens instinct since we are always right with our furr babies. Take Care


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie: We hope little Snowball is back to himself today. Hugs from us!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Snowball! 

I really hope your vet will find out what causes his problems very soon, Marie! 

We send our thoughts and prayers to you! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Snowball. Hope he is back to normal soon.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG Marie I'm just reading this poor Snowball ..Hopefully the enema will get things moving and he'll start to feel better today.Keep us posted 
Kathy xo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh no poor Snowball! I hope he is feeling better soon!

and I hope that serial killer is caught!! So scary!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon Snowball, heat was my first thought making him uncomfortable. I'm glad that they can explain it, but still it's a worry when they aren't feeling great.

Scary news out there, be careful.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope Snowball is feeling better soon! And keep your
doors locked!!! :blink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marie....I am so sorry to hear that Snowball is still sick and with an infection. Ask your vet if this continues to check for MRSA just to make sure that he does not have it. Remember Diamond, the little malt that had it in her anal glands. I pray that the he is getting better as I type this post. Please keep us informed.....I will say prayers for you and Snowball!!! He is a love for sure!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Marie. I'm so sorry. Poor Snowball.....this is now making me realize I need to get Ben to the vet today. I am wondering if Benny's agitation is due to infected anal glands. I pray pray pray that Snowball gets some relief soon. I'm so glad you are able to be home with him. I hate having to go to work when one of them isn't feeling well. 

And that serial killer....OMG! Would you like me to send my DH down to you? He will stand guard over your home! I hope they catch that sicko soon! Please be careful!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Poor Snowball, I will pray for him and for your safety.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby :-( I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will definitely have snowball in my prayers , poor baby .. they r soo tiny so imagine how uncomfortable they must be when things arent coming out properly , poor baby.. 

can out fluffbabies have some milk of magnesia to move things along or is that not good for fluffs , just wondering ? 

i also know about making sure they poop n praising , when dolce makes teeny teeny little poops i worry.. 

i hope they find what is causing the prob n that his anal glands get all better .. pls keep us posted , and take it easy hon , ( easier said than done , i know ) 

about the serial killer , that is scary scary .. pls be careful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little Snowball. I can't believe that his system isn't back to normal after all the meds over the last couple of weeks. I'm sending lots more prayers that he has a full and speedy recovery.

Marie -- you must be exhausted and worried sick. Yes, us SM Moms are extremely sensitive to our fluffs and seem to know immediately when things aren't right. I'm so glad that you were able to get Snowball to the vets and get him some relieve last night. Poor little guy has been through a lot.

I wish I knew what caused these types of things. Seems like most of our Malts have extremely sensitive tummies.

Please keep us posted on how Snowball is doing -- and TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF too.

The story about the serial killer is extremly frightening.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> We have lots of crazies in Toledo,first the McNugget attacker ,she made the national news and now a serial killer.


Michelle, I guess thus the term HOLY TOLEDO!!?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - just checking in and hoping you all got some sleep last night. Praying that Snowball will feel better.:hugging:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Snowball. Praying he feels better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle, I guess thus the term HOLY TOLEDO!!?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That's for sure. They had a trial,lat year, of a priest who brutally murdered a nun almost 20 years ago,then then the McNugget nuttcase and a serial killer...lots of variety for sure... Toledo has a lot of crime compared to it's population.


I'm wondering ,just what are they putting in those McNuggests...crack,meth,what? You gotta be on either of those to act like that.
This is why I avoid fast food....except for Dairy Queen Oreo Blizzards.... "what do you mean I can't have a squirt of hot chocolate on top!!!...where's that can of whoop ass?"


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snowball. I hope he's doing better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor little Snowball. And poor you! How's he feeling this morning?

Sending many hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just finished a prayer for precious Snowball and you Marie, Snowball I hope your feeling better sweetone


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Checking to see how Snowball is doing this morning.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie, I hope your little Snowball is feeling better. Your
both in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just got off the phone with Marie. Still waiting for a call from the Dr. with other test results. Snowball hasn't eaten yet today, so Marie hasn't given him any medicine. I believe Marie said she found a little lump near his backside. {I'd feel awful if I gave wrong information}. 

Marie loves us all and truly appreciates our prayers. Marie will post later on today with an update. I heard Snowball barking in the background, nice and strong. Praying he gets well soon. Oh, and Marie will be asking the Dr. about MRSA.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- thanks for the update. I'm sure that Marie will post when she can.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so sorry to hear Snowball is feeling sick again  Hope he gets better soon! 

Also, I had no idea about the serial killer...as you know, I'm in the same area as you so this freaks me out. I just called my family to make sure everyone knew to be extra careful, and I'm sending them the links you posted. 

Let us know how Snowball is doing when you can!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking to see how Snowball is doing...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies ...

Thank you for all of your prayers and support once again. I am still waiting for the doctor to call. I will call if I don't hear from her in the next hour. I know she is waiting for some test results to come back ... But, I am not sure how soon the results will be in.

Is anyone familiar with the SA120 Total Body Function?

I will be back this evening with more details.

One thing that is working is Snowball's barker. Oh, Kerry told you about that. LOL And, he just put his paws on my i-Pad!! :w00t: So, he's not lethargic.

Thanks again, wonderful friends, for your checking in on us.

Love and hugs to all of you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this Marie, i'm so sorry little Snowball had to go back to the Dr.
maybe all the combination of meds are causing this, hope they figure it out soon and little Snowball gets better. hugs to you both.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - good luck with your call to the vet. Hope you have some new info. Give Snowball and her little barker some extra hugs from us.:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are still going our for little Snowball !

marie, you asked in earlier post about getting them to drink more. My Naddie is a very 'sparce' drinker... much too sparce for my liking. I have added a tiny bit of tuna water ( not the oil type) to her bowl and she'll drink quite well with that. Chicken broth often works to entice her as well ( low or no sodium) . I only use a very tiny amount.. but the smell must be there as she'll be much more interested. I do remove after she has taken a good drink and give plain water in between as I don't like having that 'sitting' around, especially in this hot weather AC or not.

The one time she was ill way back she wouldn't drink AT ALL and I had to syringe tiny amount of water into her cheek to keep her hydrated... not much at a time but very often.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie, here is what the test is (SA120)

Chemistry Tests (Superchem)​These panels survey many of the organ systems of the body to make sure they are working properly.​F​​​​Liver (AST, ALT, Alk Phos, Total Bilirubin, GGT, Cholesterol, Proteins)
This group of tests helps evaluate various functions and health of the liver. Decreased liver function,
inflammation, infection, or neoplasia of the liver and gall bladder may be detected by one or all of these
tests.​
F​​​​Kidney (BUN, Creatinine, Phosphorus, Amylase, Albumin)
These tests monitor the function and health of the kidneys. They are most helpful and sensitive for detecting
kidney disease when combined with a urinalysis.​
F​​​​Pancreas (Glucose, Amylase, Lipase, Triglyceride)
These tests are abnormal when there is something wrong with the pancreas or carbohydrate metabolism
(examples are diabetes mellitus and pancreatitis).​
F​​​​Muscle and Bone​
s​​​​Calcium and Phosphorus are helpful in determining the health of bone metabolism.​
s​​​​CPK and AST are abnormal with muscle damage, trauma or inflammation (mytosis).​
s​​​​Electrolytes (Sodium, Potassium, Chloride, Calcium, Phosphorous)
These tests are important in monitoring the electrical, water balance and cellular health of the body.
Deficiencies or excesses of these electrolytes are harmful to an animal’s physical and mental well-being.​
​​​​​


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Prayers for your precious Snowball!

rayer:

May he be feeling much better and in better health soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh Marie I hope little Snowball will be ok, you have to be on pins and needles, prayers still going up for the Snowball


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing this now. I feel so sad that Snowball is having these problems. I hope it's something easily fixed. 

I'll check back later to see what the doctor said.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowball, Hunter is very worried about you and your mommy and hopes that you are able to get better soon so that your mommy can get some rest! Hugs to you both!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marie, I am so sorry Snowball is still going through this. I can imagine how worried you must be. It is so very upsetting when our little ones are sick.
The prayers are definitely continuing for you both. :grouphug:

*Hugs*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I have some good news for right now. The doctor called me and Snowball's CBC tests are normal. Red and white blood counts are okay. And, he ate his chicken, brocolli and pumpkin all up tonight. And, just as I was posting this ... Snowball came out into the kitchen to drink a little water! Yay!

Now for the concerns ...

No poopies ... going on the second day again. But, maybe he will go late tonight. Felix took him out for a little walk this evening ... but, nothing yet.

As for the rest of the test results for the liver, thyroid, kidneys, etc. ... they are not in yet. So, please pray that the results will be okay. 

Snowball seems to be barking more than normal ... I am thinking maybe it is his reactions to the meds. I mean he is quiet for a while, takes naps if I am sitting next to him, but, he seems to be overly wound up if the phone rings or he hears someone outside. Maybe I'm wound up over all of this and it's not Snowball! 

I want to go back and answer some of your posts tonight. If I don't get to all of them tonight ... I will tomorrow. I continue to appreciate all of your advice, feedback, caring, tips, and support. All of you are Heaven sent.

I will also update when I get more information.

The doctor is checking in with us again tomorrow. I really commend Leesburg Veterinary Hospital for how they keep in touch every day when they have a sick patient ... it is very comforting. 

Love and hugs to all of you from me and Snowball


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the CBC tests came back okay. Thanks for updating everyone! Snowball is in my prayers and wishes! xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thanks so much for the update. Glad the CBC results are good. Have to wait and see on others. Please don't worry about getting back to everyone. I'm sure you're exhausted and need your rest as well as Snowball. I think everyone will understand if you stick with updates right now. That's what we're really looking for. Sweet Marie, I wish I could take the hurt away of going through this. :hugging: Will keep Snowball in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O Marie I've just been able to check in with my Maltese friends...Poor little Snowball and you. I'm glad the 1st tests have been negative. Kodi and I are saying lots of prayers for a full and speedy recovery.

My gosh, you must be exhausted. Please try and get some rest. I know it's hard for us mommies but we have to stay strong for them too. 

HUGS to you my friend.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie. it sounds like there is a light at in end of the tunnel
Hopefully you will have all the tests back tomorrow .God willing all will be normal
We both have had enough the past weeks. Baci is also not pooping right its more like a few nuggets.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great to hear the results so far!!! He sounds like he is doing so much better. When our babies feel better, we do also........get some rest Marie and thank you so much for the update!!:wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

marie, i'm keeping you and snowball in my thoughts and hoping the rest of the results are good.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope Snowball's test results are good and things start getting better. I know how hard this much be on you. I'm sure they'll find some answers for you soon and you can get that boy back to 100%.
Snowball's a lucky little guy to have such a caring mom and dad.
Hugs and prayer.
:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry precious little Snowball is having these problems again. The vet seems to be doing his very best to get him fixed up, so I'm saying prayers that soon your little guy will be back to normal & ease your worried heart.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Get well soon Snowball.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie - so glad to hear that Snowball's CBC is normal. Still sending lots of prayers that the other panels will be OK too and that we find out what's causing this for the poor little guy very soon.

Please don't worry about getting back to us. Just post updates when you have time. Get some rest and tell Snowball that all of his SM Awnties are praying for him and hoping that he feels much, much better very soon.

Hugs to you, my dear friend. I know that you must be exhausted and worried sick.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I fell asleep at the computer a few hours ago! I got up and came into the living room and fell back to sleep. When I woke up about half an hour ago, Snowball had already gone to potty with a strained and loose BM. So, we had to give the poor little guy another bath for his bottom. And, then check to make sure he hadn't touched any blankets on the sofa, etc. It is now going on 2:30am. 

Right now Snowball and I are on the love seat sofa where he has fallen asleep right next to me. I will stay here with him until he wakes up ... we could be here for the rest of the night, because I don't want to disturb him. Bless his heart, he looks so peaceful and comfy sleeping.

I will give an update later today. You are all so darn sweet. You have no idea how much each and every one of you are appreciated. Dianne, thank you so much for the detailed description on the SA120 test. 

Love and Hugs for all of you wonderful women friends.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I just knew that you were getting yourself exhausted. Try to get some rest with precious little Snowball. 

Thank goodness he did a poop -- sorry it was messy. Still sending lots of prayers that he's back to normal very, very soon.

Please remember to take care of yourself too, my dear friend. Hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I just knew that you were getting yourself exhausted. Try to get some rest with precious little Snowball.
> 
> Thank goodness he did a poop -- sorry it was messy. Still sending lots of prayers that he's back to normal very, very soon.
> 
> Please remember to take care of yourself too, my dear friend. Hugs to you.


Awww ... thank you, Lynn. :tender: Honestly, I have been getting some rest. I am retired, so, I can take naps. 

Today Snowball had a very small poopie. Kind of like a few little softer round ones. So, I think we still have a problem there. 

He did eat a good breakfast and dinner ... in fact, he was really hungry today. 

The doctor called while we were out for my PT appointment. She left a message that the rest of Snowball's test results came back and they look good ... except he is a little low on phosphorus, so we will be doing adjustments with vitamins.

Dr. Krisi, Snowball's regular vet, will be back tomorrow ... so, we will probably see her tomorrow in regard to Snowball's irregular BM's. This still concerns me because this has been, I think, over three weeks now with this problem. I don't understand it when he is eating pumpkin with his meals and has other fiber. I have a feeling Krisi might take him off the pro-mobility, since if I understand correctly, this can have positive, but, at the same time, adverse side effects.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - well I'm glad the tests came back with good results except one. I think that sometimes once their stomachs are off it takes a while to get things normal again. At least he's going so that's really good rather then there being a blockage problem. I'm sure you'll be glad to see Dr. Kristi. Keep us posted and please take care of yourself. 
Man, I'm really happy that no one is checking on our poopies. I couldn't take the scrutiny. :smrofl:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I'm just discovering this. I'm so sorry Snowball is still having problems. You poor dear, you are so worried I know. I was happy to read all the tests came back good with the exception of phosphorous. I'm also glad he is getting those poops out, messy or not. I will pray Dr. Krisi will straighten dear Snowball out tomorrow. Try to get enough rest yourself Marie. I'll be praying.
Hugs.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

:happy dance:Thank goodness Marie...I'm glad the results came back ok. Hopefully your regular vet will be able to regulate Snowballs BM's.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope Dr. Krisi gets this figured out soon and Snowball gets completely back to normal soon. I feel so bad for both of you and wish there was something I could do to help. You take care of yourself and that sweet boy. 
Hugs and Prayers
:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

marie it looks like snowball is getting better .. hopefully his lil tummy n his system will get back to normal soon .. glad the test came back ok , what do u have to do to raise the phosphorus levels ? 

give snowball a hug n kissy from his aunt liza.. 

and to u marie hugs ! i can only imagine how stressed u r ! will continue praying for ur fluff to get better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - well I'm glad the tests came back with good results except one. I think that sometimes once their stomachs are off it takes a while to get things normal again. At least he's going so that's really good rather then there being a blockage problem. I'm sure you'll be glad to see Dr. Kristi. Keep us posted and please take care of yourself.
> Man, I'm really happy that no one is checking on our poopies. I couldn't take the scrutiny. :smrofl:


Today when I was on the phone with Kerry ... Snowball made a poopie!!! Even Kerry was cheering Snowball!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Krisi called today and we are still monitoring the poopies until they are back to normal poops. 

Ah ... The Joy of Poopies!! :HistericalSmiley:



Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I'm just discovering this. I'm so sorry Snowball is still having problems. You poor dear, you are so worried I know. I was happy to read all the tests came back good with the exception of phosphorous. I'm also glad he is getting those poops out, messy or not. I will pray Dr. Krisi will straighten dear Snowball out tomorrow. Try to get enough rest yourself Marie. I'll be praying.
> Hugs.


Thank you, Elaine.:tender:

Krisi and I talked today and we are going to work on a better holistic diet for Snowball. During her week away, Krisi met a vet in our area who specializes in this. So, we are all going to work together on this. 

Snowball ate today like a little pony! He ate breakfast, a snack later, and his dinner tonight ... he licked his bowl clean! And, he is drinking enough water now.

So, please continue to pray that he doesn't have any set-backs. He has at least another week of the two antibiotics and a reduced dose of the pro-motility med.



njdrake said:


> Marie, I hope Dr. Krisi gets this figured out soon and Snowball gets completely back to normal soon. I feel so bad for both of you and wish there was something I could do to help. You take care of yourself and that sweet boy.
> Hugs and Prayers
> :grouphug:


Aww ... thank you, Jane. :tender: Things do seem to be getting a lot better.



uniquelovdolce said:


> marie it looks like snowball is getting better .. hopefully his lil tummy n his system will get back to normal soon .. glad the test came back ok , what do u have to do to raise the phosphorus levels ?
> 
> give snowball a hug n kissy from his aunt liza..
> 
> and to u marie hugs ! i can only imagine how stressed u r ! will continue praying for ur fluff to get better.


You are so sweet, Liza. :tender: I gave Snowball the hug and kissy from his Aunt Liza. And, we send you back love and hugs. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

tamizami said:


> marie, i'm keeping you and snowball in my thoughts and hoping the rest of the results are good.


Thank you, Tami.:tender: Things are looking a lot better.



momtoboo said:


> I'm so sorry precious little Snowball is having these problems again. The vet seems to be doing his very best to get him fixed up, so I'm saying prayers that soon your little guy will be back to normal & ease your worried heart.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Get well soon Snowball.


Thank you, Sue, for your prayers. :tender: He's so much better today. But, prayers are still appreciated that he will be completely back to normal soon. 



Terry36 said:


> :happy dance:Thank goodness Marie...I'm glad the results came back ok. Hopefully your regular vet will be able to regulate Snowballs BM's.


Thank you so much, Terry. :tender: We are going to work on a holistic diet for him and make sure everything else calms down.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so happy that Snowball is doing better. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooo glad that Snowball is doing better today. I'm praying that he continues to improve quickly and that his tummy problems are all gone very soon.

Poor little guy has been through a lot these last few weeks. (You have too my sweet, Marie.)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Ah ... The Joy of Poopies!! :HistericalSmiley:


:aktion033: At my house, we know all about that - we have the Happy Poopy Dance that I have done in the past!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is doing better!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh thank heavens!!! Snowball left Mommy more presents!!!! What a good boy.

And huge hugs to both of you for going through all of this. So glad he is better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:aktion033:Good to hear Snowball is getting back to normal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh thank heavens!!! Snowball left Mommy more *presents*!!!! What a good boy.
> 
> And huge hugs to both of you for going through all of this. So glad he is better.


Marie - so glad that Snowball's feeling better. Hopefully the new diet (gradual I'm sure) will help too. 
And on another note - Lynn Sabo - aren't you happy that Marie picked out your present and not Snowball. Don't think you'd want a bunch of those "presents" piling up outside your door.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Yay! Yay! Hip ... Hip Hooray! Snowball's had a great great day!!!

He ate all his meals ... and licked the bowls clean!

And, he had perfect poopies ... the best I've seen! :cheer:

Love and hugs to all of you dear friends who helped us get through this. I wish all of you pleasant and peaceful dreams.:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*I'm soooo happy Praise God*


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Yay! Yay! Hip ... Hip Hooray! Snowball's had a great great day!!!
> 
> He ate all his meals ... and licked the bowls clean!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry I'm late on this, but am really glad Snowball is better!! Very scary and very scary re; serial killer too, wow! Thank goodness your boy is on the mend!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry to read this about Snowball again. I am wondering if they told you why he has such a high fever? How do you bring it down and how do you know if it goes up? I cannot blame you for being worried, I would be too! I hope and pray they find the easiest solution to getting him well once and for all. Poor baby!!!
And what a fright to have the killer so close by! I'm praying he's long gone by now and they catch him soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How did I miss this good news? I am thrilled Snowball is pooping!!!:aktion033:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea! So glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *I'm soooo happy Praise God*


Thank you, Paula. And, of course, God, too. :tender:



maltsnme said:


> I'm so sorry I'm late on this, but am really glad Snowball is better!! Very scary and very scary re; serial killer too, wow! Thank goodness your boy is on the mend!!!


Awww ... thank you so much, Karla. :tender: 

I am still saying prayers and have you and Feather in my thoughts every day. It's so hard when they are sick and we worry about them. 

As for the serial killer. He has finally been tracked down and arrested, thank God. It's still hard to believe that he was right outside of our vet's office when he stabbed a 15 year old boy. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Marie, I am so sorry to read this about Snowball again. I am wondering if they told you why he has such a high fever? How do you bring it down and how do you know if it goes up? I cannot blame you for being worried, I would be too! I hope and pray they find the easiest solution to getting him well once and for all. Poor baby!!!
> And what a fright to have the killer so close by! I'm praying he's long gone by now and they catch him soon. One of many news reports ...


Than you so much, Dianne.:tender: He seems to be back to normal now. He will be on the meds for another week though. I am so happy that his tummy seems to have tolerated the antibiotics so well ... especialy since he is on two of them at the same time. Below is one of many newspaper stories about the arrest. 
Tips, videotapes led to arrest of serial killer suspect - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

YAY!! Im late I know, but I'm so glad to read that little Snowball is doing so much better!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats wonderful news Marie:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - so glad for Snowball!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is better. What a worry this has been. Bless his heart, I hope he stays 100%!! :wub:

I posted about this in another thread but wanted to make sure you saw it. 
Its an all natural pumpkin & cinnamon made for dogs by vet science. My groomer found it for me and I keep some here just incase. Its made to mix in dog food.

here's the site
Fruitables® Pet Food - Official Site


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great news!!:chili:
hugs to little Snowball!!:wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wonderful, hope the successful elimination keeps up! :grouphug:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yah!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Yay! Yay! Hip ... Hip Hooray! Snowball's had a great great day!!!
> 
> He ate all his meals ... and licked the bowls clean!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh just seeing this, I'm so glad he's better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, how's little Snowball today


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> How did I miss this good news? I am thrilled Snowball is pooping!!!:aktion033:


Thank you, Dianne! :tender: 


heartmadeforyou said:


> Yea! So glad to hear he is feeling better.


Thank you, Miki. :tender:



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> YAY!! Im late I know, but I'm so glad to read that little Snowball is doing so much better!!!


Thank you, Jacqui! :tender:




kathym said:


> Thats wonderful news Marie:chili::chili:


Thank you, Kathy. :tender: I hope Baci is feeling up to par now, too. 



njdrake said:


> Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is better. What a worry this has been. Bless his heart, I hope he stays 100%!! :wub:
> 
> I posted about this in another thread but wanted to make sure you saw it.
> Its an all natural pumpkin & cinnamon made for dogs by vet science. My groomer found it for me and I keep some here just incase. Its made to mix in dog food.
> ...


Thank you, Jane, so much for your thoughts and for the Fruitables Pet Food site, too. :tender: It's really scary how difficult it is to purchase plain canned pumpkin. Apparently, it might be a problem this year, too. 

I notice the Fruitables pumpkin has cinnamon in it. Why did I think that was not safe for our fluffs? 



mfa said:


> such great news!!:chili:
> hugs to little Snowball!!:wub:


Awww ... thank you, Florence. :tender:



tamizami said:


> wonderful, hope the successful elimination keeps up! :grouphug:


Thank you, Tami. :tender:



Terry36 said:


> Yah!!!!


Thank you, Terry. :tender:



uniquelovdolce said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:


Thank you, Liza. :tender:



Maglily said:


> Oh just seeing this, I'm so glad he's better!


Thank you, Brenda! :tender:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie, how's little Snowball today


Awww ... thank you for asking, Paula. :tender: He seems to be doing so much better. yesterday he had a tiny poop ... but, today it was a great one. So, again, I think it must be the meds right now. Thank goodness, he loves the plain pumpkin ... he gobbles it right up with each meal! I always have to wash off his face and ears after he eats the pumpkin!

I am a little worried about his rabies shot that is due at the end of this month ... I just don't want anything to upset his tummy again. But, I know if he is not ready for it, Krisi will send a note to the DOH for an extension.


Thank you again, to all of you wonderful ladies for caring and checking in to see how Snowball is doing. It means the world to me. Love and hugs to all of you.:wub::smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to know that you've gone through this with lil Snowball, but I am so happy to read that he is doing much much better 

(((hugs)))
Kat


----------

